

The Bitcoin Death Star: KnC Miner Building 10 Megawatt Data Center in Sweden - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/02/06/bitcoin-miners-building-10-megawatt-data-center-sweden/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.datacenterknowledge.com&#x2F;archives&#x2F;2014&#x2F;02&#x2F;06&#x2F;bitcoin-miners-building-10-megawatt-data-center-sweden&#x2F;
======
JoeAltmaier
Shameful, the ecological impact of this monument to distrust and paranoia. We
can't trust anybody to be a central currency authority, so we'll burn the
planet?

